# SUZHOU | Genway Plaza | 222m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Genway Group www.genway.net






月亮湾中轴线“门户”将圆满“合拢”_园区要闻_非凡园区_苏州新闻网


月亮湾中轴线“门户”将圆满“合拢”



sip.subaonet.com









利好！马上苏州又来12个大型商业！最快下个月就开业！周边新盘都有这些！_腾讯新闻


利好！马上苏州又来12个大型商业！最快下个月就开业！周边新盘都有这些！




new.qq.com














By yanghan-2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-29 by wallde


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

no sources about the number of floors 😭 😭


----------

